# Storing locusts



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi All,

Whats the best way to store them. My new lizard i am buying eats lots of them so thinking of buying in bulk. If i buy 100 i am worried that they will jump out of the container i put them in for storage.

Is buying in bulk a good idea as i dont want to order a 100 and find half are dead in the jiffy bag they come in.

Any ideas?


----------



## NCR (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, It works out a lot cheaper buying in bulk. i keep mine in storage bins filled with sheets of egg carton stood on end, they will last quite a while as long as they are well ventilated and you keep them fed, just remember to refresh the food regularly because if it starts to decompose the moisture build up is a sure fire way to kill the locusts, plus you dont want them eating rotten veg anyway, what goes in them goes in your pet. 

You should not have a problem with escapees, when you go to open tub, just tap the tub a couple of times and the locusts will fall to the bottom. I keep 1000 or so locust this way, never had any probs, just keep them warm, dry, fed and ventilated.

Hope this helps.

Nick


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

As above, but ventilation can't be stressed enough... at the very least the lid or one side must be mesh, and the inside of the tub should not be overcrowded with locusts, egg crate or food. Poor air flow is the most likely killer of large numbers of locusts.

You may find the following useful,

Locust Care Information


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

As my beardie no longer wants to eat cricks its locusts all the way..In rder to keep them as long as possible I wodner if I keep them in a mesh vivarium woudl this be ok?I have a spare one as all my stick insects are now in one klarger mesh viv..The viv I am thinking of is about 1.5m².

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah sort the airflow out lol, i need to stick more holes in my larger rub for them one or two managed to die which ended up killing most of them off, was only the last few of the batch i bought anyway but still 

good luck, it works out a lot cheaper to buy in bulk and means you don't need to go running around when the lizard decides to pig out and eat its own weight in locusts.

as to store them, dry in some sort of tub well ventilated, make sure they eat and they should last long enough ;D(unless your me ofc )


----------

